# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Angeline the Baker

## PH-Mando



----------

Christine Robins, 

Ranald

----------


## RobP

Nice.. thanks!  I especially like the double-stop variation in the middle.

----------


## wlosinger

Here is mine:

----------

PH-Mando

----------

